# baby Discus help



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I got a 7 baby discus about the size of a dime 3 weeks ago. Most are growing good but 1 seems to has deformed lower fins as it is always sitting on the bottom and struggles to swim around. It eats very well and when feeding comes its swimming all over getting food, but you can see its hard on him and he always falls straight down after he stops moving its fins.Where all the others seem to glide. Then after feeding he goes back to the clay pot and sits behind it til the next feeding. I think I know what I have to do even if I don't want to, but should I cull this fish? The rest are already 50cent size and this one hasn't grown as much as the others.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep..i would say it's time..


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

You should put it out of it's misery. Put it in a jar with aquarium water and freeze him. Slow, but pain less.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No, clove oil is better. If I may use a link that I have found extremely informative:


http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/fish-diseases-treatments/57513-euthanasia-putting-fish-down.html


Freezing is under the "Other Methods" heading. If this link isn't allowed, I'll remove it upon request.

Sorry about the discus though. I can't imagine needing to put down a pet... :-(


----------

